# 06 eiger clutch?



## Cain64 (May 31, 2012)

I have a 2006 suzuki eiger 4x4 with the manual shift and im trying to find clutch kit for it or something to make the clutch engage earlier it feels like it slips for a secound not sure if thats how these are just seems weird. Any and all input greatly appreciated i believe they are similar to some artic cats too.


----------



## Cain64 (May 31, 2012)

Nobody? I think they are the same motor and trans as attic cat 400


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

All centrifical style clutches have a slip rate at lower rpm. Unless someone has already added a higher stall kit to help with bigger tires/mud riding, then there won't be anything available at a lower stall rate and if there were the bike would bog badly taking off and at lower speeds. 

That said, unless you know the bike's history/maintenace/etc well back to when it was new, it is possible that the centri-clutch shoes are worn and alowing excessive slippage. - Simply using standard automotive oil instead of ATV/wet-clutch specific oil will allow the clutch to degrade overly fast. 



Yes, AC used the 'zuki 400 engine in some model 400's.


----------



## Cain64 (May 31, 2012)

ok well ill start with maybe changing the oil and see what happens. Any sugestions on oil? or additives?


----------

